# Rennen in OWL und Umgebung



## Stoertebiker (8. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich fahre nun seit 1,5 Jahren MTB und möchte mich vielleicht mal in Zukunft an einigen Rennveranstaltungen versuchen.
Ich will dafür aber nich nen halben Tag auf der Autobahn verbringen.
Ich dachte mir von OWL vielleicht noch mal 100 km. Viel weiter wollt ich wohl nicht fahren.
Für mich wären vor allem Enduro oder DH Events interessant.
Trotzdem können hier ja auch CC oder Marathon Events für interessierte erwähnt werden.
Würde mich freuen nen paar Infos über sowas zu bekommen da ich es persönlich immer schwierig finde sowas im Netz nach Regionen zu suchen.
LG Störte


----------



## chipi (8. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/challenge4mtb-2015-rennserie-ostwestfalen-suedniedersachsen.740984/
http://www.challenge4mtb.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (9. April 2015)

www.trailtrophy.eu

Dieses Jahr auch mit einem Event in unserer Nähe.
Braunlage und St. Andreasberg (Harz)

Leider genau auf dem 70sten meines alten Herren :-(

Gruß
Über


----------

